

Thinglist: a want to-do list for iPhone - zackkitzmiller
http://getthinglist.com/

======
japaget
Site is down, so here's the iTunes link that works even if you don't have
iTunes on the computer you are using.

<https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/thinglist/id603334069?mt=8>

------
mikegreco
I feel like this app would just make me depressed at my lack of free time.
There's nothing like a nice, colorful list of things you "could" be doing to
make you feel horrible about yourself when you're in a cubicle on a Saturday
morning.

------
vegashacker
I use tadalist for this (I have my movies list, my books list, my restaurants
list, and my travel list there) but I'll admit this looks pretty slick. I'll
add it to my apps to try list. ;)

------
malc
It's great that someone finally made an app focused on personal life things,
rather than work or errand to-dos. Awesome.

------
volaski
"A nice girl I met at a party" => add to my "want to-do" list. nice.

